

Nested models/collections and storage with Backbone.js and Backbone.LocalStorage - karl_nerd
http://karlwestin.posterous.com/nested-modelscollections-and-storage-with-bac

======
atomical
Let's say I wanted to continuously (every few seconds) check the server and
update the data in local storage if necessary. In the past I've used
changesets to do something like this. What are your thoughts on continuous
updates from the backend?

